# Failed Insulation Test - Soft starts/electronic



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

CardGooner said:


> gday gents,
> doing a bit of testing and tagging using an old PAT tester... it's been awhile, and whereas I know power tools with a soft start or electronic components will fail an insulation test, just need a refresher on correct terminology on why this happens? As opposed to me telling owner of tools 'thats just how it is...'
> thanks for your time,
> regards
> Luke


 
Are you saying you IR'd with the soft start intact????????????


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Are you saying you IR'd with the soft start intact????????????


 
I don't think thatsa gonna go so well.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh look, magic smoke.


----------



## CardGooner (Jul 30, 2010)

> _Are you saying you IR'd with the soft start intact????????????_


No I'm not. I anticipate getting a 'Failed insulation test' on power tools with soft starts/electronic variable speeds/other electronic components. Guy supposed to be passed out on using Pat tester was getting 'Failed indication' on new tools... (I understand guy shouldn't have been passed out to use it... not my issue, nothing to do with me). I've been given tools to give a 'once over'. As they are new, giving a visual inspection, and tagging. Just wanted to use correct terminology (I have been working as a Signal Technician the last ten years, not my normal area of expertise) when giving feedback to initial guy doing testing and owner of tools...



> I don't think thatsa gonna go so well


and



> Oh look, magic smoke


-not exactly helpful, but hey, you got your post count up
thanks anyway


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

We're trying to understand

Isn't a PAT tester used solely to check for current leakage to chassis????


When you say he was "passed out", the only thing that comes to my mind was he was "heavily under the influence"???????????:whistling2:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

CardGooner said:


> -not exactly helpful, but hey, you got your post count up
> thanks anyway


I'm sorry. Your right.

I should of posted a detailed, analytical response to your situation based upon your first post, and I should of taken into account your future anticipations of what your trying to accomplish, rather than agreeing with nemo over megging a soft starter in place.

In the future I'll try and do a better job.


----------

